# Porterhouse steaks Price?



## Jim (Nov 12, 2010)

Around my way porterhouse steaks go for $9.99 per pound. This week they were on sale at one of the super markets for $4.99 per pound.

What is the "going" rate where you live?

Sirloin steak tips go for 3.99 per pound in a bulk pack.


----------



## fender66 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd have to ask my wife  

Oh wait...she wouldn't know either, but I bet she can tell you how much hot dogs are #-o I'm coming to your house for dinner Jim! I'll even do the dishes.


----------



## poolie (Nov 13, 2010)

I can only tell you how much the cost at my favorite steak house. Otherwise I'm with Chis.


----------



## redbug (Nov 13, 2010)

I can get a good porterhouse for $9.99 a lb or a not so good (horse meat?) one for $4.99
Sams club has some nice steaks but if I want a good one I go the the butcher.


----------



## FishingCop (Nov 13, 2010)

Porterhouse is usually around $9.50 - $11.00 around here - but it is always on sale for $6.99 or better. The key to porterhouse is to make sure you get a *large* portion on the fillet side - many times there is very little or no fillet side - but I *never* buy it unless it has a good size fillet. So, with a good porterhouse, with a *large fillet side,* you get a good New York strip steak and and good fillet Mignon - at the sale price, with a good size fillet, you can't beat it    I get the strip, my wife gets the fillet Mignon


----------



## DaveInGA (Nov 13, 2010)

Your sale price is a good one and they run about the same price around here. In fact, I have two in the freezer. Well, I did. I just went and put them on the counter, going to have to have a couple tonight. :LOL2:


----------

